# How to Measure Distortion



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Could someone point me to a how-to (or an example) on measuring and intrepreting distortion graphs? I tried measuring distortion in the latest beta version of REW 5, but I just really didn't know what I was doing/seeing. It was so pitaful that I didn't save the measurements.

Thanks.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Doug, I've not tried distortion measurements myself, but searching for THD I came across a couple of useful threads here and here, and a picture of someone's measurement here. 

Bill


----------

